# router bit sharpening



## paul lalonde (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi everyone,I have a half inch strait bit with a bearing I use to duplicate pattern.It was used two or three time and already needs sharpening.Any idea as to why and can I sharpen it myself.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can sharpen the bit yourself, provided you maintain the geometry so the bit does not become unbalanced. For the most part it is easier to have a shop do it. Why it needs sharpening is difficult to answer without more information. What type of wood are you cutting and how much are you removing? What brand is the bit? Is the bit steel or carbide? Is the bit discolored?
Here are some thoughts which may help you get better results: A simple rule of thumb is to remove no more than 1/4" of material at a time. To remove more than this make multiple passes. Do not try and force the bit along. Give it time to cut. Use a slow even speed as you feed the bit along the wood. Clean off any residue from your bit. Any build up can cause the bit to stick and performance drops. Don't buy poor quality bits. When possible use a 1/2" shank bit since it will be stronger and have less vibration than a 1/4" shank bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

Just my 2 cents...

("sharpen it myself") you will screw it up, the bit and the bearing are a match, that's to say the bit is .500 and the bearing is .500 if you remove any steel from the bit and you will if you sharpen it , it's no longer true, it may cut better but not with the bearing on it and it will not work the way you want it to.

Just replace it with a good one that will last, I do recommend the one below, good ones are not cheap... 

Part Number #7389 or #7399 this one comes with two bearing and will stand up to hard work.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html


Bj


----------



## RMCE (Jul 30, 2012)

I have sharpened many of these tools. You do need to maintain the correct geometry if you want good results. I bought the equipment to do this type of work. a Monoset is a multi axis tool grinder which will sharpen most any tool or bit. They can be found on ebay or you can send them to someone like me and for about $10.00 + shipping you will be back in business.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, 'lalonde_paul; welcome! Can we assume your first name is Paul? May I suggest editing your personal profile? It helps other members frame their answers to your interests and skill level, not to mention your depth of tool addiction... 
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Guys, this post was from 2006 and the OP has not been back to ths forum since 2008.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Guys, this post was from 2006 and the OP has not been back to ths forum since 2008.


Thanks for the reality check James:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't worry. John. I have fallen for that trap myself and responded to a post years old that was reurected for some reason.... LOL


----------

